# bulldog bitch humping!!!!



## grumbleflick (Jan 28, 2009)

Please can anyone help, I have a 2 year old bulldog bitch whos recently started to hump our 2 year old son!!! She does this to him at anytime but also does it somtimes to adults who stroke her.
The vets told me its because shes recently been in season & maybe having a phantom pregnancy???? I'm not really convinced this is why though.

Any help or advice would be helpful as its getting embarassing!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

We fostered a female rottie who when she was in heat did this to our smaller dog.. she stopped it not long after her season finished tho.

I wouldn't be too concerned over the humping, its normal, a lot of female dogs do it. But you can discourage her by spraying water in the face or telling her no, and praising when she stops.

x


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

is there any reason that you may not be inclined to believe your vet, like possibly more information such as being maybe aggressive at times. If your vet believes this to be the case then I would strongly suggest speaking with a breeder that has had numerous years in breeding this type of dog. They know their stuff! Hopefully someone here does breed them and well provide good information to help ease your concerns. I am though concerned for the child's safety. Good Luck and all the best!


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

pugsley is right.. better stick to the vets idea..


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Why wouldn't you believe the vet???


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

grumbleflick said:


> Please can anyone help, I have a 2 year old bulldog bitch whos recently started to hump our 2 year old son!!! She does this to him at anytime but also does it somtimes to adults who stroke her.
> The vets told me its because shes recently been in season & maybe having a phantom pregnancy???? I'm not really convinced this is why though.
> 
> Any help or advice would be helpful as its getting embarassing!


My female dog also humps me or my brother anytime of the day... we think she's in heat...


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi. she's not been neutered then? I would defo get her done. She is prob trying to dominate your son. Once she';s been done I would then work on the behavioural side of it.


----------



## grumbleflick (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for comments.
Its not that i don't believe the vet, its just i didn't think a dog would do this if she was having a phantom I thought her symptoms would be different, I would have thought she'd do it more if she was in season though.
Also It was when I took her for her booster injection that i happen to mention this behaviour but before i said anyhing he looked at her & told me she was due to have puppies anytime????? After keep telling him she hadn't been mated or got out he was still adamant that she was pregnant & he could 'feel' the puppies. 
He agreed to do a test on her to see for definate & he was shocked it came back negative & then told me she was having phantom. 
I know i'm not trained like a vet but he was only a young chap & not my normal vet.


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

my 2 year old staffie did this for a week just before she came into season but she hasn't done it since so maybe its just her hormones adjusting


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

my boyfriends mums bulldog bitch tries to hump ours when they are playing and she is near the end of her season.


----------

